# WPBTCA National results



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It was a long gruling weekend and thanks to everyone that helped! I ran poor Krystal in her heels ragged at the WP and when Holly decided to wake up she helped too  Doug was the best since I am still invading his house with 10 dogs, lol. For those that don't know I went to working Pit Bull Terrier Nationals in California this weekend.

Leri Hanson and Cassie took 1st place over all in Open
Siren and I were a close second. I made some handling errors in protection and it cost me a lot of points. Leri had a well deserved win, it was close all weekend with a few dogs and she pulled it out in the end, Congrats!!

Lots of great competition and I took 7 dogs to compete and we had a blast and cleaned house!

Open Agility results
Tempest took 1st
Siren took 2nd
Vixen took 3rd

Obed results
in Open Siren took 3rd place
In Novice Trinity took 1st

Weight Pull
Monsoon took 1st place
Barca took 2nd place
Siren took 3rd place

Barca and Siren had never pulled before but both did fantastic!! There was lots of good competition but in the end my little dogs pulled it out!!

Conformation
Earl took 1st
Barca took 2nd
Monsoon took 3rd

Yes my little blue dog took 3rd place over about 10 plus dogs!! It was based on a score card system.

Protection Siren took 3rd place



This was a great weekend for our kennel we had so much fun and brought home a ton of hardware! Again a special thanks to Doug, Krystal, and Holly! Doug took pictures and will get some up soon.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats Lisa !


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

congrats Lisa and your pooches..


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Im so happy for your kennel Lisa. You put a lot of work into your dogs and it showed this weekend. Im ecstatic!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Great work lisa, I was looking at the pics on fb. Your guys looked fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It was o much fun. I have no clue why I thought it was a good idea to wear wedges loll. I'm so glad I got to finally met you and most of the crew. Such amazing dogs. I'm soooooooo in love with Barca, what a dog  It was such a honor to be able to help work dogs with you  I can't wait to come out to NM  you'll love the dingus


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome Back good Job cleaning up at the shows .. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats Lisa!! I saw pics as well you guys looked awesome out there!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad to know the dogs did well! I twas great to see you and Doug again and I wish we wouldn't have got lost in LA for 4 hours and I wasn't so tired! It was fun to come out anyway and get to hang with a bunch of good dog people.

Spock has fit in well with Jeremy and I am in love with Bailey and very glad she is here as well.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Congrats! I got to see the pics on Doug's FB. What kind of turnout was there?


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Very impressive!  congrats you musta had people snarling at you lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Very impressive!  congrats you musta had people snarling at you lol


lol ashley heard a lady complaining that this lady(lisa) had to many dogs out there and it wasnt fair then continued by saying needed to feed her dogs because to her they all looked malnurished, to which a man promptly told her off that this is how these dogs should look and then asked if she had any dogs competing. she said she didnt not and he said they probably wouldn't have placed anyways because they he thought they would have been fat... the lady ended up walking away and leaving.

on another note congrats lisa even though siren tried to steal the loot she did awesome!!!!

and congrats to doug you got one hell of a purdy dog man


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Great results and consistent! Congratulations. Have a safe trip back. Oh have used your new trailer yet? How you liking it?


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

awesome and great job. Got any pics to share?  And AmericanPit13....who is spock? Lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SideKick said:


> awesome and great job. Got any pics to share?  And AmericanPit13....who is spock? Lol


Spock is the Male puppy from Lisas recent litter between Siren and Monsoon. I picked up him and another dog from Lisa this weekend.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

SideKick said:


> awesome and great job. Got any pics to share?  And AmericanPit13....who is spock? Lol


Spock is Bobble Head!!!! :roll:


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

I love it!! LMBO. Huge star trek fan here so u can't go throwing out a name like spock and not have me zero in on it. Lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It was such a blast and I'm glad I got to hang out with you guys even if it was just for a day. And Holly, we have to get lost again some time soon


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats Lisa and Doug!And congrats Holly and Krystal on your new dogs!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks girl. Justice is everything I hoped for and more. I can't thank them enough for my new furry daughter


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I need to go look and see,do you have a pic thread here of her yet?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

No I'm uploading to photobucket now cause it was being a punk last night loll. I have pics on my FB though


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

awesome!I saw a little on facebook but didn't get a chance to see them all yet.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

This just occured to me. I'm fuctioning on just a couple of hours of sleep so sorry. But.....the puppies are already 8 weeks?!!!!!! Dear Lord the time flew by.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No they are only 7. I am a highly valued member of the Lisa fan club so I got him early. 

Krystal we will definalty have to get lost agian soon that was wicked fun!

SideKick- I am going to get Spock a buddy and name him Kirk  My husband and I are both Trekies


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats thats awesome. Did you get any videos of siren in obed or agility? the girls were talking about how amazing she was this weekend.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> No they are only 7. I am a highly valued member of the Lisa fan club so I got him early.
> 
> Krystal we will definalty have to get lost agian soon that was wicked fun!
> 
> SideKick- I am going to get Spock a buddy and name him Kirk  My husband and I are both Trekies


OMG totally I had fun! The happy ending massage parlor in china town had me rollin! It's funny how no one could give us the right directions except the people who didn't speak english :rofl:


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> SideKick- I am going to get Spock a buddy and name him Kirk  My husband and I are both Trekies


Sweet. Can't wait for pics. :woof:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW that's so awesome for your kennel! So happy for you and your dogs Lisa! They looked great in Krystals pictures! Such a great weekend I am sure!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol ashley heard a lady complaining that this lady(lisa) had to many dogs out there and it wasnt fair then continued by saying needed to feed her dogs because to her they all looked malnurished, to which a man promptly told her off that this is how these dogs should look and then asked if she had any dogs competing. she said she didnt not and he said they probably wouldn't have placed anyways because they he thought they would have been fat... the lady ended up walking away and leaving.
> 
> on another note congrats lisa even though siren tried to steal the loot she did awesome!!!!
> 
> and congrats to doug you got one hell of a purdy dog man


LMAO, you can't make everyone happy! Yeah I know I brought 8 dogs to compete but that is what my kennel does! We had a blast and the dogs did great so that is all that matters.



KMdogs said:


> Great results and consistent! Congratulations. Have a safe trip back. Oh have used your new trailer yet? How you liking it?


The trailer was great but I have some improvements to make for next time.



Elvisfink said:


> Spock is Bobble Head!!!! :roll:


He will be reg as K9 PK's Bobbe Head! LMAO



ames said:


> WOW that's so awesome for your kennel! So happy for you and your dogs Lisa! They looked great in Krystals pictures! Such a great weekend I am sure!


Thank you guys very much!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It was a great turn out Lindsay but I as always I wish we could have had more dogs there. There was at least several dogs in Obed, Agility, and protection to compete against and there were a ton of dogs in WP and Confo.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That's cool. I wish we had total-APBT events here or anywhere near here.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

i want to bring the WPBTCA here one year I can't wait! Our club already said ok to hosting we just need to make some phone calls.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds like it was a fun weekend you all had. Grats to all for their win and for their new additions!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> i want to bring the WPBTCA here one year I can't wait! Our club already said ok to hosting we just need to make some phone calls.


If you get it going for NM next year I promise to stay awake!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I'ma put one of those converter plugs in your car and brew fresh coffee every hour


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome! Congratulations! (And how do I always miss these big threads?...:roll

Leri Hanson's dog is such a looker too. I'm glad to hear everyone did well.:clap: (Any pictures? )


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

piiiiiics plz


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Pictures are posted in the picture section of the forum. Doug took some awesome shots!


----------

